# scare



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

had a scare last evening. my loco quit running.. i was playing with my trains and had a derail , so it shorted out the track. then my engine would not respond to any commands. took me a bit to figger out i needed to reset to factory defaults and then start over programming it back to the way i had it set up.. well. I got it running again and boy am i happy i didnt have to buy any more parts. I just got moved into new house 6 months ago so im still setting up.. but now im thinking about a new layout around the room , so as to leave the middle of the room open for quest bed ect..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sometimes even if the locomotive number is displayed on the controller after a derailment short, if you recall the locomotive it will sometimes start responding again without having to reset the factory defaults.

Not saying always, and it depends upon the decoder and the controller.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ya it did that before. i just recalled it and every thing was fine . but this time that did not work for some reason. I really thought i fried that board. sure glad it didnt. hahah


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like you've got a good start on a layout there.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

GNfan said:


> Looks like you've got a good start on a layout there.


Thank you. now i need to add to it or change it to one where its running along the walls of the room. ( im trying to get more usable space for guest )


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Some info on building a shelf layout*



sid said:


> Thank you. now i need to add to it or change it to one where its running along the walls of the room. ( im trying to get more usable space for guest )


sid;


The files below have some info on building a shelf layout along walls. Perhaps they will help.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank You traction fan. ill go through those


----------

